# Cateye or Sigma



## Jaso92 (Dec 12, 2008)

I am wanting to buy a new cycling computer and i want one with a HRM.
I am trying to decide out of which one:

Cateye CC-HR200DW

or

Sigma BC 1706 DTS

So far to me both look good but reviews on the cateye dont look to good as there is alot of interference with the HRM however it has 3 displays on the screen which show all riding info i want to see. I cant find any reviews on the sigma but what i gather sigma will do good however it has a small screen and yu have to cycle through heaps of menus just to see certain data.

I would just like some help in my final decsision?

Cheers Jason


----------



## kbslow (Jan 29, 2004)

I have the cateye and really like it. I've been useing it for about 5 months and have no problems with it.


----------



## Jaso92 (Dec 12, 2008)

ok, well the cateye is looking good then. Another thing is, in a review, it said: it is hard to read in some lights with riding glasses on.

Do you experience this and if so with what lenses? and does the computer have to hang in front of your handles bars as im not to keen on that, can you position it behind them?

Thanks


----------



## crash32 (Mar 14, 2004)

Have a look at the Cateye V3
http://www.cateye.com/en/product_detail/460

I have used it for about a year and love it.


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Sometimes Polarizing Lenses will make LCD hard to read at certain angles.


----------



## Jaso92 (Dec 12, 2008)

Well i now have myself the cateye and it works great. I have only been for one ride with it so far wearing dark lenses on a fine day with no visible problems but they may change with different lenses and weather.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Love the exclamation point in the title.

My pick goes to Cateye. I was actually going to turn in a few words about Sigma being total garbage, and nothing compared to cateyes I've had in the past.

The problem I have with my wireless Sigma is that there are three units that are delivered with batteries and two were dead. No biggie, but then I found out first that batteries don't last long. Second, one must unplug everything at the end, which means removing the head unit, then the receiver. If they are stored near the bike, the battery will only last half a day before it dies (also can be some riding for a weekend). It's a terrible design, and I'm always left replacing batteries one by one to figure out which one is the culprit. I had a Specialized wireless computer in 2000 that was simple and forget about it easy, plus a backlight. As much as I slag that company, it was a good product and I don't use it today because I lost the head unit on a night ride. The batteries lasted forever. The sigma picks up bad signals and goes haywire a lot.

I had a wired cateye and really dug it, but the terminal connections weren't that great and after a few solders, I couldn't go any further with them. Great stuff, though. I'd pick them or VDO, but you'll pay for the latter. I don't know if they do HRM. For that, I use my Suunto watch, and their X6 has a bike pack with an XRM and cadence function and sensor for the wheel.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

I haven't purchased a new bike computer since 1998...why?

Because after my third Cateye bit the dust in less than a year, I purchased a Sigma and other than replacing batteries every few years it has been bullet proof for 10+ years.

I can't speak for current product but if I was to purchase a new computer today, Sigma has at least earned my first choice.


----------



## thunter128 (Dec 2, 2008)

The Sigma is a great, easy to use computer. Cant go wrong. They also have good customer service.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Mar 15, 2010)

Any new opinions?


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

Sigma I just bought is total crap. I have used Cateye since I was a young guy and they never failed. At least the wired versions. The Sigma I got was wireless. Nothing would talk to nothing. It simply would not work. I'm sure there is some reason why it didn't work. Doesn't matter to me. I won't buy Sigma anymore.


----------

